# Wanderlei Silva Vs Chuck Liddell



## **Team Punishment UK** (Aug 12, 2007)

Will we get this fight ever??


----------



## **Team Punishment UK** (Aug 12, 2007)

Ok u might wanna move this to here http://www.uk-mma.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?f=29 but i think u should call it Videos and pictures, instead of Videos and Downloads??


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

nah i'll leave the pics where they are...its only going to be when we've got more members posting daily that the posts will need to be in the right place

ive changed the name as requested mate


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Aug 12, 2007)

I really hope we do see this fight, and I think Wanderlei will win


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Think? Wanderlei will trash Liddell!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/wanderlei+silva/video/xtbly_wanderlei-silva-vs-vitor-belfort_sport

Not if he fights like this he wont!


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Vitor Belfort and Chuck Liddell's hands are a bit different.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/pride+fc/video/x1suaw_pride-fc-crocop-vs-silva_extreme

oh ok one more then


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Aug 12, 2007)

Come on, anyone would go down off that combo from Vitor

And Cro Cop is known for his kicking power

I think Silva just has to not get careless and i think he can pull this one off.

Id also like to see him fight against the title holder holder in the ufc..a rampage vs silva or silva vs hendo 3 would be a great match


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Again, anybody would go down from that kick. Even Cro Cop, as GG proved


----------



## **Team Punishment UK** (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

uk-mma said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/wanderlei+silva/video/xtbly_wanderlei-silva-vs-vitor-belfort_sport
> 
> Not if he fights like this he wont!


I was gutted when i first saw that. Me and the mates sat down and i was bumming Silva up then he made me look a tit. Bet he felt worse than me though 

In the Cro Cop fight the kick to the head from Cro Cop was.....lets face it...... trade mark stuff. To be honest Mirko would have finished that a lot sooner if it wasn't for the time wasted messin around to see if Silva could continue. You can understand why Cro Cop was pissed off.

When are we gonna see Fedor take the Octagon though? Oh dear, some one's gonna get pounded


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

I definatly back wanderlai vs liddel, quinton got dropped by wanderlia and quinton owned liddel 2 times over.... Money on wanderlia though he is getting on a bit these days, I HOPE this fight does happen would be great to see after all this banter...

Quinton owns them both these days, he is in his PRIME... Go the youngster


----------

